# Halogen vs. HID?



## jcws6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a spotlight in a couple days, and I've got it narrowed down to 2. I can get either a "Professional's Favorite" 17.5 million candlepower spotlight for $40 or a Vector Power on Board 35W HID spotlight for $62. I know you guys like the Vector... any opinions on the first one? Is there that much of a difference between the two? Let me know your thoughts, experts!


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 1, 2007)

jcws6 said:


> I'm looking to buy a spotlight in a couple days, and I've got it narrowed down to 2. I can get either a "Professional's Favorite" 17.5 million candlepower spotlight for $40 or a Vector Power on Board 35W HID spotlight for $62. I know you guys like the Vector... any opinions on the first one? Is there that much of a difference between the two? Let me know your thoughts, experts!


 

:welcome: while I do not have the first one and am sorry I can not give you any advice on that one. But I wanted to tell you that I just got today my Power On Board HID and  is a great first impression. For the price she is a monster and great start for HID's in general.


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 1, 2007)

I have owned many halogen lights. And I can tell you in a nice way, that those 10-20million CP spotlights are, well junk. They have low light output compared to HID, low runtimes. If you have narrowed it down to those two lights, then Id go with the HID.

You didn't mention what you would be using it for? As with HID lights, they take little time to get to their max light output, ie (10-20secs).

hope that helps ya.


----------



## jcws6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Honestly, I have no idea what I'd be using it for. I have a Harbor Freight 3 million candlepower light that I was sufficiently impressed with, but I've really only used it a couple times. I was basically just looking for a "holy sh*t, that's bright!" style spotlight, in case I ever really need one.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 1, 2007)

The big suitcase sized halogen 17.5M job will stand out and make for a good laugh with friends. The power on board is a more practical spotlight size that doesn't jump out and say "I'm abnormally huge look at me I'm CRAZY."

I have basically both (a 15MCP thor, which is basically the same thing as that 17.5M job, a 130W H4 bulb and a 7AH battery, and I have the amondotech illuminator, same as the power on board but with a 4200K bulb that is arguably slightly better).

If I had to choose only 1, the "power on board" would be it: why?
runtime: The 35W HID actually lasts over an hour on the 7AH cell. Which means you can actually take it out and get something done with it. The big halogen 130W spotlights last about 5 minutes before they start noticeably dimming, then give about 10 more minutes of light after that.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2007)

I think mdocod makes the best point. If everything else were equal between the two, which they're not, the HID would get the trophy on run-time alone. The only time that I would say to get a halogen instead of the HID would be if you have reason to need maximum output the second that you throw the switch or if you have reason to switch the light on and off frequently. If you don't have to do either of these, then the HID is the clear choice.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> You didn't mention what you would be using it for?





jcws6 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what I'd be using it for.


You don't need a reason!

I've got a mere 2 million candlepower spotlight and the runtime isn't great - 6V 100W H3 bulb. I'd definitely go for HID if I was going to buy another spotlight and cost wasn't a factor.


----------



## Beer (Dec 2, 2007)

I have both...the 17.5 mill is from Advanced Auto Parts? Yes?
I also have the Sams, and the Costco/ HF HID

I will say this...

Even though I LOVE my HF and my 17.5 mill AAP light....if I was just buying one I'd get the Sams in a heartbeat.

More throw than any practical person will need and a MUCH easyier packge to carry.

I just wish I could get a N30 from Amomdo tech but alas....

I got my "Big Orange" HID from HF first, and it does have the "shock and awe" factor even before it is turned on, its just so damn big. The 17.5 mill is almost the same size just slightly slimmer in the body with only one stand leg instead of two.


My advice if you want a "show off" light (and I did, no shame in admitting it) get the 17.5 mill, the sheer size alone will impress your freinds.

However, if you want a light that is usefull AND can be shown off spen the extra $22 dollars and get the Sams.

I learned that I HATE lugging the two big spotlights around. 

Good Luck!




Oh yeah and +1 to everything mdocod said...thats what I get for posting after drinking....:drunk:


----------



## Flashanator (Dec 2, 2007)

jcws6


You wanna handheld light thats worth over $2000 on parts alone? :naughty: That can give you a sun tan 10km away? :naughty::naughty: That can touch clouds over 6kms high? :naughty::naughty::naughty:

Coz thats wat i dream of everyday....


That would impress you beyond you wildess fantasies.


----------

